# C-Media Audio Record (DA00)replaced by C-Media Wave Device



## willi69 (Oct 12, 2006)

Have Windows 98SE
Had problems getting my USB Microphone to work
Downloaded (realize NOW in error) C-Media multimedia software update released on March 26 2002 from the Microsoft Windows 98 update website

It made matters works replacing my C-Media Record (DA00) with C-Media Wave Device. How to I revert BACK to what I had b4 the download?

Presently unable to play audio cd's using Windows Media Player 9


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

See if this update shows in add/remove programs. if so, remove it.


----------



## willi69 (Oct 12, 2006)

*is PCI DRIVER the 'same' file?*

In the add/remove area there is a PCI DRIVER listed

As per the Windows 98SE update the C-media Multimedia software update is
CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device

Do you think that is the one & the same file I shoudl delete?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

That should be it.


----------



## willi69 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Delected PCI ..NOW NO SOUND*

Removed the PCi ...now have no sound...reloaded Windows 98SE and still NO SOUND...now what?

Thanks


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

download your driver here.,

http://www.cmedia.com.tw/?q=en/driver


----------



## willi69 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Which Driver to download*

Presuming I would download PCI Audio ..driver..or should it be the Onboard Audio? Also, how do I know 
which one? Of the five PCI ..numbers... four are for Windows 98.

I do appreciate the help you giving

Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Download this.http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
See if it tells you the model of audio card you have. 

Post make/model of pc or motherbord and we can help you find it.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

download and run this prog should give you the correct sound device,

http://www.hwinfo.sk/files/hwinf503.zip


----------



## willi69 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Good & Bad News/back to beginning of thread*

CMI8738 per the systems analysis program...from post #8

Downloaded the driver from cmeda.com from post# 6

GOT SOUND...like I had @ the beginnig of the thread #1
C-Media Record (DA00) got replaced with C-Media Wave Device when did a windows update. 

BAD News is still am not able to play wma's dowloads ..or even commercially purchased cd's using Windows Media Play 9

Any more suggestions...am glad to be back to having "some" of my sounds back


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

unistall the drivers on your pc now then go to this links and DL the 98 driver.


http://www.cmedia.com.tw/?q=en/driver \ PCI audio \ CMI8738 \ win98 \ uncheck the box go to driver download and install.


----------



## willi69 (Oct 12, 2006)

Do you mean for me to 'remove' the PCI DRIVER like was suggested in post #5?
I do not see where I will gain any advantage as I do not see any area on the PCI driver to "uncheck the box go to driver download and install". I copied what appears on the download site below

Step 3)
Download Drivers and Documentation
Product	File
(Click to Download) Version	Release Date OS	Category
CMI8738 CMI8738 Driver 0639 08/26/2002 Windows 98 Driver

--------this is the driver that I re installed and am still having problems


----------

